# Powermatic 90 parts



## Biggamefish (Jul 7, 2014)

I am looking for a (wheel) face plate for a powermatic model 90. Basically the thing that lets you spin you work around without actually cranking on the project itself. Can anybody send me in the right direction for one of these parts?


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

You can probably find less expensive or larger faceplates but thread insert to fit you lathe spindle not always available in every size. Might also try Grizzly tools or Craft Supplies to see what they have.

http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=packard&Category_Code=lathes-acc-fp-3and4in

http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=packard&Category_Code=lathes-acc-fp-6and8in


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

After re-reading our posting, think you are asking about a hand wheel, PM 90 came with a combination faceplate & hand wheel mounted outboard left hand thread 1 1/8" do not know TPI inboard is 1 ½ x 8 TPI right hand thread.

Grizzly's G1633 8" face plate might work if your spindle is 1 1/8" x 12 TPI they sell a an insert D111 that should work.

http://www.vintagemachinery.org/files/PDF/Powermatic/1965-PM90.pdf


----------



## Biggamefish (Jul 7, 2014)

I am guessing the term (faceplate) was wrong. I am looking for the actual wheel that would go on the left side of the head stock. So when you have a project on the spindal you can rotate it with your hand.

http://www.vintagemachinery.org/files/PDF/Powermatic/1965-PM90.pdf

If you look at the vintage machinery link I am looking for #9 on page #5. I am guessing it would be called the hand wheel?

Thanks 
Matt


----------



## Bill7255 (Feb 23, 2012)

It is really a outboard faceplate. Just looked and there is 1 on eBay for $48 buy it now. There you go!

Item 231399944745


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Get a life!

If you are going to give me a reading lesson why not hit me on where it tells you outboard spindle thread is 1 1/8" x 8 TPI, listed in the reference and that Grizzly thread adapter 1 1/8" x 12 TPI I linked will not work?

On this lathe hand wheel and face plate interchangeable! So if go back and read that reference will see the term combination and hand wheel & face plate also used?

Using a faceplate as a hand wheel has gone out of style but not unusual back in the day. Only thing to remember is out board hand wheels or face plates need left hand threads!


----------



## Clouseau (Feb 4, 2010)

If you can't find one, you might try finding a machinist or vo-tech school to turn a 1-1/8-8 left hand flange that you could mount a nice piece of wood to and turn something nicer looking than aluminum. The BOYD section of OWWM.org might yield one also.
Dan Coleman


----------



## Clouseau (Feb 4, 2010)

30mm-3.5 might come close enough to thread on. That nut would probably have to come from McMaster Carr or Fastenal.
Dan Coleman


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

The part your looking at on the PDF is an eight inch faceplate. There was not hand wheel made for the lathe. They just use the eight inch faceplate as a hand wheel. You may be able to find a hand wheel/faceplate schools are dumping shop equipment because they feel that shop classes are not needed.


----------



## Bill7255 (Feb 23, 2012)

> It is really a outboard faceplate. Just looked and there is 1 on eBay for $48 buy it now. There you go!
> 
> Item 231399944745
> 
> - Bill7255


I guess I am missing something. There is one for sale on eBay. Price is reasonable.


----------



## Biggamefish (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks everybody for the help. I wasn't trying to give anybody a reading lesson. If I came across that way I apologize. Again thanks for all the help.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

No offense taken merely laughing at myself! After reading again found TPI on outboard spindle!


----------



## Bill7255 (Feb 23, 2012)

I hope you got the one off eBay. They usually only come up a couple of times a year.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Heck.. make one! It would be pretty easy and only cost you the price of a suitable LH nut. If you can't find one at your local hardware store, you can always get one (or three) online from McMaster Carr, Graingers, Fastenal, etc.. I know my local Ace hardware store has LH nuts for my lathe (3/4"-10) for around $1, so there is a good chance they have the proper size you need. That and a piece of scrap 1×8 (or whatever size you want to make the wheel) and you are all set.

Cheers,
Brad


----------

